# Yucca Root question



## luvs (Oct 17, 2005)

i bought a yucca root last night and i'm not so sure what to do with it. any advice? thanks!


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

I am so glad you asked this question. My local market has started carrying these as well and I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 17, 2005)

I love yucca!!

Yucca con mojo (with mojo, a type of garlic sauce) is a very popular way to enjoy it. Here's a good recipe for Yucca con Mojo

Also mashed like potatoes ('cept yucca is sorta stringy)

and of course fried, like french fries or shredded and made into a pancake or chips.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

Yucca con mojo sounds awesome! Thanks Jenny


----------



## luvs (Oct 18, 2005)

that does sound good. thanks!


----------



## luvs (Oct 25, 2005)

you guys are awesome. thanks!


----------



## Treklady (Jan 2, 2007)

To take this a step further (I have been surfing the boards) You can improvise with the mojo sauce. I have been married to a Cuban for over 25 years ans I pay attention when my mother-in-law cooks.

She uses sour oranges (That is what they are called), but you can substitue wiht lemons (My favorite back-up) or limes, and even the bottled stuff in a pinch. I heat a fair amount of olive oil in a small skillet, then add jarred chopped garlic (Fresh can be too much for some folks) and then the citrus. And this combintation is strictly personal preference. You like more garlic, then have at it, or more citrus... I myslef like tons of garlic. _Vampires beware_

Then you pour it over your cooked yucca. Please remember then when you cook yucca, wheather it be frozen or fresh, you have to cook it *Lots*. This is the only aspect where it differs from a potatoe. potatoes cook rather quickly, yucca does not.

And any left overs you can use as yucca frita (Fried yucca) We like this in place of our home fries. They are fried in about 1/2 inch of grese/oil. And cook them til the browness that you like.

Have I said that I love yucca?!?!?!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 2, 2007)

Yucca is very popular in Africa.  A lot of African dishes are made using Yucca. One of the really tasty ones that I have tried is fried yucca.  You slice them at an angle (not too thin, not too thick) like potato chips not fries.  You then fry them.  Once they are golden brown you remove them on a paper towel and sprinkle them with some salt, red chili powder and then squeeze a dash of lime or lemon on it and serve it immediately. 

It's soo good and now I have a craving for Yucca .  I think I will have to pay a visit to my farmer market to get it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 2, 2007)

Like Yakuta, I mostly make them like potato chips.
Peel, slice very thinly, and fry at about 370F for a few minutes tll golden.
Try it with various seasonings, salt, odobo, chile powder, etc.
Great with lots of dips and sauces.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yucca root also known as cassava is referred to as tapioca in S.E. Asia.  For snacks, it is usually cut in slices and deep fried.  As a dessert, it is grated and mix with sugar and coconut milk, steamed, cut and roll in freshly grated coconut or alternatively have eggs added to it and baked.


----------



## thymeless (Jan 3, 2007)

Scrub off the wax. 

You can boil/bake it as you would a potato. When you open it, pull out the central strings.  You can eat it that way or cut into french fries and fry. Amazing with curtido.

Daisy Martinex uses them in dough for empanadas and such. 

If you have a hispanic grocer in your area you can find them peeled and destrung in the freezer section. Much less hassle to deal with. 

thymeless


----------

